# Crystal Clear Gorilla Tape for Frame Protection



## Black Mountain Biker (Feb 23, 2019)

Has any one had any experience using Crystal Clear Gorilla tape for frame protection, like the chainstay or down tube?


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

Black Mountain Biker said:


> Has any one had any experience using Crystal Clear Gorilla tape for frame protection, like the chainstay or down tube?


I've used it quite a bit.

-hard to apply without the horizontal tape peel pause lines
-I used a razor to slice the "toothed" edges
-leaves a very difficult to remove residue regardless of heat gun use or not, goo gone removes it but it's tedious 
-provides decent protection for low abrasion non impact areas e.g. top tube, downtube for mini frame bag mounting

I'm still on the hunt a product similar to it but can be removed without the residue.

I'm trying 3M car protection next.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

I’ve been using Frost King clear plastic weather seal tape. Nice and thick, good protection. Been on 2+ years. Haven’t had the need to remove it yet so don’t know how that works out.


----------

